# Tips on brushing my maltipoo please



## treshay (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello, I am a new owner of a sweet little maltipoo boy. We've had him for just a little over a month now. I've been brushing him daily and he's already been to the groomers once but it is a real challenge to get him brushed. Simply put he hates it. From all I've read, the best way to get them to stop thinking negatively of it is to give them lots of love and treats while grooming. So I've been having another family member hold and give treats regularly throughout his combings all while I praise him for being a good boy. It does get us through and his focus it mainly on the treats until I have to get under his chin (cause he can't get the treats). 

My main concern is that I am giving him too many treats and that I will always have to give him treats while grooming him. I know not brushing him is not an option, but are there any tips on how to help him enjoy or not get viscious while I'm brushing him? Or just some reassurance that the treats are the right thing to do? The groomer had no problem with him and even said he behaved better than most puppies do at their first visit (and she wasn't giving him any treats), which makes me feel like I may be doing something wrong. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We just had a thread on the same subject last week. Lots of good tips!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/103810-my-maltese-hates-brushing.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:welcometosm: Glad you made it here treshay! I'm "Darla Giselle" on the dogforums.com


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

someone on the other thread suggested spreading a little peanut butter or cheeze whiz really thin on a table so he will be focused on licking it off while you brush. Also, dogs seem to get away with more with their owners than they do with unfamiliar people..they are smart and figure out how to "work" us LOL. So just be tough and don't stop when he throws a fit..if you stop, he'll know that whatever he is doing will get you to stop.


----------



## treshay (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, I'll read the other thread (sorry I jumped the gun on posting, I should know better since I"m a forum junkie lol) 

I like the peanut butter idea I'll have to try that.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to SM! I have both a Maltipoo and a Maltesse. My Maltese Bitsy loves to be groomed. The Maltipoo Bianca hates it with a passion and the minute she sees the brush she hides. I literally have to drag her out from behind the sofa. I don't give her treats while brushing her but I do praise her and give her a treat at the end if she lets me brush her thru. She's 3 1/2 years old and its a struggle. Having a wavy coat doesn't help either even though I keep her in a puppy cut. She also hates to be bathed. Funny thing is that she also hates for me to bathe Bitsy. She actually tries to climb up my leg and whines while the other one is in the sink getting her bath. I guess she thinks she's doing Bitsy a favor or something.:blush:


----------

